# Laundry Detergent Dispenser



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Why reinvent the wheel? Couldn't you just mount a shelf to hold on of the dispensing bottles that the detergent comes in already, and stick a piece of clear poly tubing over the nozzle as an extension? then when you want detergent you push the lilltle ball on the OEM nozzle with one hand, and guide the tubing where you need it with the other.

If a person (old or young) has to pour 1 or 2 gallons from 1 container to another, i would think your idea would make the process more dificult, not less


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> Why reinvent the wheel? Couldn't you just mount a shelf to hold on of the dispensing bottles that the detergent comes in already, and stick a piece of clear poly tubing over the nozzle as an extension? then when you want detergent you push the lilltle ball on the OEM nozzle with one hand, and guide the tubing where you need it with the other.
> 
> If a person (old or young) has to pour 1 or 2 gallons from 1 container to another, i would think your idea would make the process more dificult, not less


Actually, it was the failure of the little OEM ball that caused me to want another method. It only happened the once, but it caused loss of some of the product. Luckily it happened while someone was trying to use it, not all by itself when no one was around.

I guess you're right about this though. Why go to all the trouble when there's already a dispensing method built-in. I just wish that they made these things with a little more quality. Maybe if I could buy another nozzle to screw onto the bottles when I buy them. If the thread matches anything "normal" I could make one myself.

FW


----------

